# طارئ ..... كيفية تحضير زيت المائدة في المصانع ......



## viveguiraa2010 (8 مايو 2010)

*رجاءااا ممكن مساعدتي في كيفية تحضير زيت المائدة في المصانع*​
:87: :87: :87: :87: :87: :87: :87: :87: :87: :87: :87: :87: 
..........و شكرا لمن يساعدني مسبقا ..........​


----------



## viveguiraa2010 (8 مايو 2010)

*



هل من مساعد......؟؟؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
..............


----------



## viveguiraa2010 (8 مايو 2010)

أنا أحتاج الموضوع اليوم أو الغد
..............................................................
......................................................................
...............................................................................
.................................................................................................
..........................................................................................................
...................................................................................................................


----------



## abue tycer (9 مايو 2010)

*استخلاص الزيوت*


استخلاص الزيوت 



​تختلف المصادر التي يستخلص منها الزيوت في الصناعة فقد توجد في بعض أنواع الحاصلات الزراعية على صورة مخزنة في البذور مثل القطن والسمسم والفول السوداني وفول الصويا وغيرها من البذور الزيتية كما قد توجد في جنين الحبوب مثل القمح والأرز والذرة الشامية وفي بعض الثمار مثل جوز الهند وبذور عباد الشمس والزيتون ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن نسبة الزيت الخام تختلف من مصدر إلى أخر حيث تتراوح من 2% في الحبوب إلى 65%في ثمار جوز الهند . 
​


وعند استخلاص الزيوت يحب اختيار الطريقة المناسبة بحيث لا يحدث تغيير في التركيب الكيميائي للزيت مع تقليل نسبة الشوائب واستخلاص أكبر كمية ممكنة بأقل تكلفه ممكنه 

طرق استخلاص الزيوت : 
​


1- الاستخلاص بالحرارة . 
2- الاستخلاص بالضغط الميكانيكي . 
3- الاستخلاص بالمذيبات . 
​


*وتسبق عمليات استخلاص الزيوت الخام عمليات إعداد البذور الزيتية .*​​​​ 



*أولا ًً: الاستخلاص بالحرارة :* 
تستعمل هذه الطريقة عادة في استخلاص الدهون من الأنسجة الحيوانية وتبلغ نسبة الدهون في الأنسجة الحيوانية الدهنية الخالية من اللحم والعظم حوالي 70 – 90 % والباقي عبارة عن ماء ونسيج ضام يحتوي على نسبة عالية من البروتين 

*ثانيا ً: الاستخلاص بالضغط الميكانيكي :* 


ويجري الاستخلاص بالضغط الميكانيكي عادة للبذور الزيتية للحصول على الزيوت النباتية ويتم بإحدى الطرق الآتية : 
​

*أ‌) **الضغط على دفعات :* وفيها يتم استخلاص الزيوت بواسطة الضغط الهيدروليكي . 
*ب‌) **الضغط المستمر :* وتستخدم في هذه الطريقة أجهزة الضغط الحلزونية والزيت الناتج يجرى له عملية تصفية ثم يرشح تحت ضغط منخفض للتخلص من الأجزاء العالقة حتى لا يؤدى وجودها إلى زيادة الفقد من الزيت أثناء عملية التكرير . 

*ثالثا ً: الاستخلاص بالمذيبات :* 


وتعتبر هذه العملية أكفأ طريقة لاستخلاص الزيوت حيث تصلح لجميع أنواع البذور الزيتية ، ويستعمل فيها مذيبات عضوية أهمها الهكسان وأبو هكسان والأثير البترولي ، وتتلخص طرق الاستخلاص بالمذيبات في : 
​

*أ‌) **الاستخلاص المستمر :* ويستخدم فيها عدة أجهزة منها جهاز الاستخلاص ذات الأقفاص . 
​
*ب‌) **الاستخلاص على دفعات :* وتستخدم هذه الطريقة لاستخلاص الزيوت من البذور الزيتية . 


*المعاملات التي تجرى على الزيوت والدهون الخام *​

تحتوى الزيوت والدهون الخام الناتجة من السلي أو العصر أو الاستخلاص بالمذيبات على شوائب متنوعة غير جلسربدية تتكون أساسا من الأحماض الدهنية المنفردة ومواد نيتروجينية وكربوهيدراتية والمواد الشبيهة بالزيوت وبعض الصبغات وغيرها من المواد وبعض هذه المواد له أهمية خاصة ويفضل وجودها في الزيت مثل الستيسرولات والتوكوفيرولات لأنها تمنح الأكسدة أثناء التخزين والبعض الأخر غير مرغوب في وجودها لأنها تكسب الزيت أو الدهن ألوانا ًداكنة أو رائحة غير مرغوبة لذلك تجرى بعض المعاملات للتخلص من هذه المواد : 

*أولا ً: التكرير** Refining **:* 

ويعتبر التكرير باستخدام القلوي من أهم الطرق المستخدمة في مصانع الزيوت فهو يؤدى إلى إزالة الأحماض الدهنية المنفردة بتحويلها إلى صابون غير ذائب والذي يدمص بعض الشوائب علية كما يتحد مع بعض المواد الأخرى الحامضة ويتم التخلص من الصابون عن طريق الغسيل بالماء حيث تذوب أيضا بعض المواد الأخرى الغير مرغوبة ثم يجفف الزيت. 
والقلوي الشائع الاستعمال في عمليات التكرير هوايدروكسيد الصوديوم ويعرف باسم caustic soda ويمتاز الزيت المكسر ربان الناتج يكون ذو لون فاتح عن الزيت المكرر باستعمال قلويات أخرى ضعيفة مثل كوبونات وبيكربونات الصوديوم. 

*ثانيا ً: التبييض **Bleaching** :* 

يتم التبييض الزيوت المستخدمة في التغذية بإضافة بعض المواد النشطة سطحيا مثل Fuller's earth أو مخلوط Bentonite Montmorillonite . 
المنشط بالحامض حيث تقوم هذه المواد باد مصاص الألوان الموجودة في الزيت أو الدهن ثم الترشيح لفصل مادة الادمصاص وتتراوح نسبة مادة الادمصاص المستعملة بين 0.25 إلى 0.5% من وزن الزيت على حسب درجة لونه واللون المرغوب بعد التبييض والزيوت و الدهون الغير غذائية يتم تبييضها بالأكسدة الكيمائية للصباغات إلى مواد عديمة اللون أو ذات ألوان فاتحة . 

*ثالثا ً : إزالة الرائحة **Deodorization** :* 

تتميز الزيوت الخام النباتية باحتوائها على مركبات عضوية غير زيتية ذات رائحة خاصة غير مرغوبة يجب التخلص منها مثل زيت بذرة القطن وقد تكون هذه الرائحة مرغوبة مثل رائحة زيت الزيتون الخام والذي يرتفع سعره بزيادتها ولذلك فان زيت الزيتون الخام لا تجرى علية أي عملية تكنولوجية بعد الاستخلاص على البارد . 
وتعتمد طريقة إزالة الرائحة على تقطير الزيت بإمرار تيار من بخار الماء على درجه حرارة حوالي 230م وتحت ضغط منخفض لسرعة إزالة هذه المواد وتقليل عمليات التحليل المائي للزيت وتجنب حدوث الأكسدة الهوائية بالإضافة إلى التخلص من الأحماض الدهنية الحرة وهدم البيروكسيدات الموجودة في الزيت والتخلص من نواتج عملية الأكسدة الهوائية مثل الالدهيدات والأحماض الدهنية ذات الوزن الجزيئي المنخفض . 


مثال 

*مراحل استخلاص زيت الزيتون*​

*1- **عملية التعاقد :* 
وتتم العملية على الأصناف التي سوف تعصر في المعصرة سواء كانت أحادية الغرض (زيت) أو ثنائية الغرض . 

*2- **الاستلام والوزن :* 
وتتم بعد عملية التعاقد حيث يتم استلام الكمية المطلوب عصرها من ثمار الزيتون وتوزن على ميزان خاص . 

*3- **انتخاب الثمار الصالحة :* 
يجب أن يتوافر في الثمار التي سوف يتم عصرها واستخلاص الزيت منها مجموعة الصفات الآتية : 
· خالية من العفن . 
· ألا تكون زائدة في النضج حتى لا تحتوى على نسبة عالية من الدهون الصلبة التي تعكر الزيت المحفوظ . 
· ألا تكون طرية حتى لا تستبعد وأن لا تزيد نسبة الإصابة عن 5% حتى لا يؤثر على جودة الزيت المستخلص . 

*4- **الفرز والتخزين :* 
ويتم فيها استبعاد الثمار الطرية المحتمل فسادها بسرعة وتخزن الثمار بوضعها في صواني خشبية حتى يمكن وضعها مع بعضها ، وتحمل كل صينية ما بين ( 75 – 90 كجم ) من الثمار وتخزن في محلول ملحي 5% بحيث لا يزيد مدة التخزين عن ثلاثة أيام قبل عصرها . 

5- *الفرز والغسيل :* 
حيث يتم وضع الثمار الصالحة في القادوس ليتم نقلها بواسطة سير متحرك إلى الشفاط الذي يقوم بشفط الأوراق والمتعلقات الخفيفة مثل الأتربة ثم بعد ذلك تصل إلى عملية الغسيل وفيها يغسل الزيتون معتمدا ً فيها على خاصية الوزن النوعي حيث أن الزيتون وزنه النوعي خفيف فيطفو على السطح أما بالنسبة إلى الأجسام الصلبة فوزنها النوعي كبير فتستقر في القاع ، وبما أن ثمرة الزيتون مستديرة الشكل فإنها تمر على سير أخر لتصل إلى قادوس أخر لتكمل العمليات الباقية .... , 

*6- **عملية الطحن :* 
وهي وحدة الخلط أو العجن وهى عبارة عن غربال له فتحة تتكون من 5 ملل أو 7 ملل تختلف حسب نضج الزيتون أو الثمرة حيث أنها تعتمد اعتمادا ً كليا ً على الغسيل وذلك لأنها عبارة عن مطحنة بها عدد من المطارق فعند وجود شوائب أو أجزاء صلبة ناتجة من عملية الغسيل فإنها تؤثر على المطحنة وذلك لأن الأجسام الصلبة ذات مقاومة أعلى من ثمار الزيتون وهذه المقاومة تحتاج إلى قوة أعلى وبالتالي إلى جهد أعلى ، وفي هذه المرحلة يتم طحن كل من اللحم والبذور معا ً وذلك لاحتواء اللحم في بعض الأصناف على زيت أعلى من البذور وفي بعض الأصناف الأخرى نجد أن البذر هو الذي يحتوى على كمية زيت أعلى من اللحم ولذلك يتم طحن الاثنين معا ً ، ونجد أن درجة الحرارة اللازمة لا تقل عن 25 – 30 درجة مئوية وكلما ارتفعت كلما أعطت نسبة أعلى ولكن ذلك غير جيد لأنه يتم تكسير الروابط ، وللحفاظ على درجة الحرارة نحتاج إلى دائرة ماء ساخن لرفع درجة الحرارة . 

*7- **عملية الخلط :* 
وتتم هذه العملية لزيادة التأكد من عملية الطحن وذلك لوجود بعض الأجزاء التي لم تتهتك تماما ً ففي هذه المرحلة يتم تهتكها تماما ً وكلما زادت مدة الطحن في العجان كلما زادت نسبة الزيت المستخلص ونجد أن هذه المدة تصل تقريبا ً إلى 20 دقيقة وذلك في عمليات الخض ولكن قد نجد الزيت محمل أو مختلط بالتفلة ففي هذه الحالة لابد من إجراء عملية الفصل . 

8- *عملية الفصل :* 
*وتقسم إلى :* 
*أولا ً: طرد مركزي أفقي :* 
تصل سرعته إلى 3200 لفة / الدقيقة ويتم فيه فصل ناتج الخلط إلى : 
· جزء صلب : يخرج إلى خارج المعصرة بالبريمة ويدخل في استخدامات أخرى كإضافته للعلف أو غيرة من الاستخدامات . 
· جزء سائل : والذي يمر بدورة عن طريق اسطوانة على شكل حرف ( *T* ) ليأخذ الماء والزيت إلى الجهاز التالي . 

*ثانيا ً: طرد مركزي رأسي :* 
وتصل سرعته إلى 6 ألف لفة / الدقيقة ويعتمد الفصل في هذه العملية على اختلاف الكثافة حيث أن الزيت كثافته منخفضة فيطفو لأعلى أما الماء فكثافته عالية فيبقى في الأسفل ولكن هناك عيب للماء حيث أن الماء يعمل على تدمير المواد المضادة للأكسدة في زيت الزيتون وهي الفينولات وهذه المواد مهمة جدا ً حيث أنها مضادة لمرض السرطان كما تعمل على إخراج المركبات السامة بعد عملية التمثيل الغذائي . 

*9- **عملية التعتيق :* 
وهى عملية نقل الزيت إلى تانكات أو خزانات أو براميل على شكل اسطواني مسحوب من الأسفل على شكل مخروطي بسيط حيث يوجد في نهاية المشكل المخروطي مستويين حيث يسحب الماء والطين وذلك لأن كثافتهم أقل . 

*10- عملية الفلترة :* 
وهى عبارة عن تنقية الزيت الخارج من نسبة الماء الضئيلة الموجودة به وتحتاج هذه العملية 45 يوم وتتم مباشرة بعد عملية التعتيق وذلك عن طريق تركيب وحدة الفلترة *BOX* وبعدها يتم نقل الزيت في تانك أخر . 

*11- عملية التعبئة :* 
وفيها يتم تعبئة الزيت في عبوات خاصة سواء كانت في براميل أو عبوات زجاجية صغيرة أو برطمانات أو صفائح معالجة حتى لا


----------



## mohde zeldin (9 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن حد يقولنا الاسماء التجارية لFuller's earth وكذلك ايضاBentonite Montmorillonite وياريت اسمائهم بالعربية واستخدامهم غير الزيت وشكرا لكم


----------



## chemicaleng (9 مايو 2010)

*الغضاريات*



محمد حسن توكة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن حد يقولنا الاسماء التجارية لFuller's earth وكذلك ايضاBentonite Montmorillonite وياريت اسمائهم بالعربية واستخدامهم غير الزيت وشكرا لكم



السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
الاخ الفاضل ابو تيسير شكرا للعرض المختصر المفيد والشافى والوافى كما هو فى جميع مشاركاتك 
واخى الفاضل محمد 
بدون ان اعقد الامور فأن 
ال Fuller's earth هى نوع من الغضار الغير بلاستيكى ( التربة - الطين ) والتنى لها خاصية تبييض اللون للزيوت ( المعدنية او الغذائية او من الاصل الحيوانى) عند استخدامها كفلتر لتنقية هذة الزيوت من الشوائب الموجودة بها 
ال Bentonite Montmorillonite فأن البنتونايت هو غضار بلاستيكى يتكون من عدة معادن وقد يحتوى على سيليكات الالومنيوم والصوديوم والكالسيوم والماغنسيوم والاسم مأخوذ من مكان اكتشافة فى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية اما المونتموريللونايت فهو نوع خاص من البنتونايت وهو غضار 2 : 1 اى انة رقاقتين من التيتراهيدرال يحصران رقاقة من الاوكتاهيدرال وكيميائيا هو صوديوم كالسيوم ماغنسيوم الومنيوم سيليكات هيدروكسيد متبلر ولة الرمز الكيميائى (Na,Ca)0.33(Al,Mg)2(Si4O10)(OH)2·nH2O والاسم من مكان اكتشافة فى فرنسا ويتميز بالنعومة البالغة 
ويستخدم البنتونايت كمسمك فى الاوساط الغيرايونية مثل الدهان الزياتى مثل وكمحسن للخواص الانسيابية فى العديد من الصناعات فهو مسمك لبعض انواع الشحوم مثلا وفى مستحضرات التجميل 
واللة الموفق


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 مايو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية اخي ابو تيسير


----------



## viveguiraa2010 (9 مايو 2010)

شكراا لك أخي على الشرح الوافي
........................
..............
وفيت و كفيت


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (9 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاخ الفاضل ابو تيسير شكرا للعرض المختصر المفيد والشافى والوافى كما هو فى جميع مشاركاتك
> واخى الفاضل محمد
> بدون ان اعقد الامور فأن
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على مجهوداتك معى ومع كل الاخوة هنا


----------

